# Improved behavior! Yay!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

That's awesome to hear......it is so nice that you're very committed to helping Bailey deal with her issues. If more people were like that, we'd probably see less abandoned and unwanted dogs/puppies.

Way to go Bailey!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Way to go Nicole! It's a rough road to travel but I commend you for actively working on her issues. She is such a beautiful young dog. Many of your posts have made her very real to me and dear to my heart. I know life isn't always fair but it is so frustrating that other dog owners do not realize their non control of their dogs can end up causing so much hardship to another owner and their dog. I will keep Bailey in my prayers that she continues to improve under your hard work and loving guidence.


----------



## jenlaur (Jun 24, 2009)

That is so great about your Bailey. It shows what a little hard work can do. She obvioulsy has a sweet personality and just needed to gain some confidence. Your patience has paid off.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Laurie said:


> That's awesome to hear......it is so nice that you're very committed to helping Bailey deal with her issues. If more people were like that, we'd probably see less abandoned and unwanted dogs/puppies.
> 
> Way to go Bailey!!!


Ditty - my thoughts exactly.

Glad that everything is working out with Bailey!  I think it's a great idea to continue with the momentum that you have and start those Obedience classes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great job Nicole and Bailey. Keep up the good work. You can feel proud that you have helped her to overcome these issues.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Way to go you guys! That is just awful about the attack--I swear fights can ruin an otherwise sweet dog! Keep it up and pass on loves from me to Bailey.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Your progress with Bailey is so encouraging! Roxy and I are working on her fear aggression with unfamiliar dogs. She must have had a bad experience as a stray before we adopted her. She is slowly improving with behavior and play classes. Please share your insights.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What a great success story! I hope it provides inspiration for other people who are struggling with similar issues and despair that it will ever really pay off. That daily effort is really hard to put in when the results aren't obvious, but here's a great testimonial for how it can work wonders!


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

It's great to hear that all your hard work is paying off - congratulations!! Jesse is about Bailey's age and is also very timid. Hearing the success that you've had gives me the incentive to continue with the hard work as well. I hope everything continues to go well with Bailey and her confidence keeps growing


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

It's getting better with each passing day! It's a wonderful feeling to have your hard work pay off. )


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Good for you, Nicole!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

That's great to hear!  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like you persistence is paying off. Congratulations!


----------

